# What sounds better on the label?



## MelissaG (Apr 17, 2020)

I need help choosing.


----------



## Obsidian (Apr 17, 2020)

I like handmade. Homemade makes me think of food or knitting, artisan sounds snobby.


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 18, 2020)

I like Handmade, too. 


IrishLass


----------



## penelopejane (Apr 18, 2020)

I prefer handmade soap over artisan.


----------



## atiz (Apr 18, 2020)

I like Handmade too. Homemade sounds like... I don't know, like jelly or preserve.


----------



## Jersey Girl (Apr 18, 2020)

I agree handmade sounds better imo


----------



## Primrose (Apr 18, 2020)

I use both handmade and artisan on my labels, just depends which product. They are all labelled on the front as handmade goat milk Soap, my flashy coloured ones with FO and mica I term artisan soaps compared to my fragrance free and essential oil/natural colourants range


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 18, 2020)

Homemade Soap vs Handmade - It's the difference between saying your mama makes all your clothes and your mama designs all your clothes.  In the South, you can get away with 'homemade' anything...jelly, apple butter, moonshine.  But for Yankees, it reminds them of the People of Wal-Mart or the blue-light special at K-Mart.  Handmade if fine craftsmanship, something that takes skill and time.

Artisan Soap - It's Pouilly-Fuissé va Chardonnay; both are made from the same grapes.  It's Kapia Mera Soap and Tree Marie Soapworks vs...me.  Those ladies make art, I just make soap.


----------



## Dahila (Apr 18, 2020)

Handcrafted for me


----------



## IrishLass (Apr 18, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> ... or the blue-light special at K-Mart.



Hahahaha....I resemble that remark. 

 

K-Mart was my first job the summer I graduated high school. My best friend from high school was hired in the same dept I worked in a few months after me and we had such a creative blast scripting our own humorous blue-light special spiels (our dept. boss was cool and let us have free creative reign with it). It was always fun to hear the laughter throughout the store whenever we announced our specials. lol For what it's worth, I met my husband of 36 years there (I was actually his boss for awhile). Whenever we are asked by people where we first met, he's fond of telling people he got me on a blue-light special at K-Mart.    

Sorry for the hijack.....carry on.


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Apr 18, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> But for Yankees, it reminds them of the People of Wal-Mart or the blue-light special at K-Mart.  Handmade if fine craftsmanship, something that takes skill and time.


As a northerner, I don't really think this is true - at least in the way I think of things. Homemade to me is definitely food related. Homemade vs. buying in a store - and I consider homemade to be more special and usually better. Homemade bread, preserves, baked goods. I would also describe some of these things as artisan - breads, etc.

To answer the question by the OP, I like handmade or hand crafted. I also like artisan. To me that sounds like something that was made by a master craftsman, or someone who elevates the medium. Interesting, how differently we can interpret the same word. It seems like the word artisan, for some, might have the same connotation that "designer" has for me.


----------



## TheGecko (Apr 18, 2020)

dibbles said:


> As a northerner, I don't really think this is true - at least in the way I think of things. Homemade to me is definitely food related. Homemade vs. buying in a store - and I consider homemade to be more special and usually better. Homemade bread, preserves, baked goods. I would also describe some of these things as artisan - breads, etc.



Technically my family were Yankees, but we lived in the Ozarks so much of my life growing up was 'homemake'.  I was just trying to inject some humor, didn't mean to offend.


----------



## dibbles (Apr 18, 2020)

TheGecko said:


> Technically my family were Yankees, but we lived in the Ozarks so much of my life growing up was 'homemake'.  I was just trying to inject some humor, didn't mean to offend.


You absolutely didn't offend one little bit. Just offering up how my mind interprets the words.


----------



## shunt2011 (Apr 18, 2020)

I use handcrafted. Homemade makes me thinks of cooking, canning baking. Handmade made by my hands.


----------



## cerelife (Apr 19, 2020)

I use Artisan - mainly because that's what fits best with my branding and display. I mean, I DO have a mini chandelier in my tent after all!
While there will _always_ be better soapmaking artists than me, I feel that if we as crafters take the time to plan a color scheme/design to go with a scent and try to make the soap that we can see in our heads, then we are ALL artists. I may not be a *good* artist, but I still try my best.


----------



## Carolyne Thrasher (Apr 20, 2020)

Artisan works in my area and with my branding. If you’re selling, your market should determine it. Also there’s a lot of “handmade” soap out there already.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Apr 20, 2020)

I like “handmade, artisan soap.” 

*Artisan* (noun): a worker in a skilled trade, especially one that involves making things by hand.

*Artisan *(adjective): made in a traditional or non-mechanized way using high-quality ingredients

*Handmade *(adjective): made by hand, not by machine, and typically therefore of superior quality.


----------



## IdahoSoapMaker (Apr 20, 2020)

Handcrafted. 
Homemade sounds like a hobby you do in your kitchen. 
Artisan if you are doing something really special with your soap....piping,etc.


----------



## MelissaG (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you everyone, I really appreciate it.


----------

